# Ec & Jj



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Just picked up a copy of the new JJ Cale and Eric Clapton collaboration entitled Road to Escondido. If you are a fan of either of these guys ... go get this.. Awesome guitar work between the two. Tones to die for.... First it was BB then JJ .... who next.


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

Ill be sure to check it out as soon as I can get to it.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

I see that Mayer guy gets a writing/performance credit too!


----------

